# All Buns Glazing - Shooting Progress Videos



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey everyone,

I've really enjoyed learning to shoot and I reckon it'll be fun to post a sort of video diary up here, perhaps every week, showing an increase of sharp decline in shooting accuracy and changes of variables such as change of bands, ammo or slingshots.

Anyway, I posted my first video in the general discussion, but I'll start fresh here and post new vids to this thread.

Here's today's video.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You're obviously having a good time, keep at it!
What's with the glove? I wouldn't think you'd be getting handslap with that design of slingshot.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

good job, i dont understand your concerne? you are doing really well and seems like your loving it, if you want to get better go for smaller targets.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

No hand slap, but my thumb on my left hand is a bit bruised, so it just makes it more comfortable.

Convert, no concern, just enjoying it and enjoy making videos, documenting nonsense.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Good shooting! Looks like you've got it dialed in pretty well!


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah. good shootin'! Keep up the videos! Thanks.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice ABG, Nice... Enjoying the ammo. Thats what i like to see.

I knew you would like that 1/2" ammo.

Have Fun Mate.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

Just saw the end of the vid, Make sure that you don't tie the pouch end very tight. Just a nice firm, not super tight setup is perfect for the pouch end. it will stop that sort of tear occurring to early.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Great vid. Someone certainly seems to be having fun









Oh, needs more mario sound effects!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Haha ya funny bugga! Glad to see you enjoying shooting so much, and nice shootin too!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your video dating submission , i mean your slingshot shooting video was fun to watch . way to keep it fun .


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

I dig the sound effects.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey ABG, you lookin great Bud! Drawing arm up and straight,good line on target,nice release too! Above all ,you're having fun and that is what it's all about! Noticed you use a "Pistol Grip". You like that style better then the "Braced Grip"? That Slingshot looks like a Hays model and his usually are designed for bracing. If I were to stick with the "Pistol Grip",I would fatten up the handle for a more secure grip (Paracord,Foam etc.). That's just me but you are doing fine with no modifications. Keep that smile Mate!!!!!!!!!







Flatband


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

hey Flatband! =)

I'm about due to post another video, actually. I'm primarily using finger brace slingshots now. I do like the Horseshoe mk2, but I'm digging the ps1, hrawkeye and dragon and the mini dragon at the moment.

I'm running around tomorrow getting ready to fly to Vietnam tomorrow night, but ya never know, something tells me (aka, the postman did) that I have a parcel at the post office waiting to be picked up, and I know for certain that it's a polimer axiom









I smell another video coming on.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting, keep at it.
Philly


----------

